# Introducing LIMINAL: Vol.1 Chamber String Textures



## Crocus Soundware (Sep 24, 2021)

Hi Friends!

Today I am releasing my very first Sample Library: LIMINAL Vol.1 Chamber String Textures. This is a collection of closely recorded Violin, Viola and Cello samples. The library works with the FREE HALion Sonic SE plugin. 






The library's articulations are aleatoric, long and evolving, with the performer imparting character and movement into each sample. Recorded closely and dry, the sounds are intended to add unpredictable nuance, detail and creative imperfection. This is not for fast passages or soaring melodies. It is especially suited as a collection of naturalistic pads for underscoring or ethereal soundscapes.





The user-interface allows articulations to be layered, mixed and reversed. LFO controls can be enabled, allowing your DAW's tempo to dictate the modulation of an individual layer's volume. This opens the door for tempo-synced swells and unleashes even more creative possibilities for evolving texture.

FEATURES:

• Built for the FREE Halion Sonic SE plugin. No additional purchase required.
• VST3, VST2, AU and AAX compatible host
• 1.2 GB of samples Uncompressed(833 MB download size)
• 9 Core Articulations
• 6 Creatively Processed Articulations
• 50 Presets

Here's a quick look at 10 of the available presets...




The library is available now for the introductory price of $29, which is 50% off the non-sale price of $58. Intro price ends October 25th

To purchase or find more information, visit our website: www.crocussoundware.com

Thanks for looking! 
-Robert


----------



## pulsedownloader (Sep 24, 2021)

Sounds very nice well done


----------



## Crocus Soundware (Sep 24, 2021)

pulsedownloader said:


> Sounds very nice well done


Thank you!


----------



## davidnaroth (Sep 24, 2021)

congrats on the launch of your first library ! it sounds lovely!


----------



## Crocus Soundware (Sep 24, 2021)

davidnaroth said:


> congrats on the launch of your first library ! it sounds lovely!


Thank you very much!


----------



## gnapier (Sep 25, 2021)

Beautiful. Will purchase momentarily….


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 25, 2021)

Sounds terrific.


----------



## zouzou (Sep 25, 2021)

Crocus Soundware said:


> Hi Friends!
> 
> Today I am releasing my very first Sample Library: LIMINAL Vol.1 Chamber String Textures. This is a collection of closely recorded Violin, Viola and Cello samples. The library works with the FREE HALion Sonic SE plugin.


Hi Robert, 
Congratulations on your first library, which sounds really good! 
Just a question, because I have never used HALion Sonic: are the sounds playable (transposable) on a keyboard (the video does not show this)? 
If so, in mono or poly? 
If not, is it possible to transpose from the GUI or DAW? 
Thank you!


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Sep 26, 2021)

Sounds awesome, congratulations!

I could not find it anywhere. How many string players are there?
I usually work with real musicians after the mockup. Is there any indication of how they can achieve these effects?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 26, 2021)

This sounds fantastic! Very well done. I’ll be taking a close look, but this looks like it can do easily what I had hoped Spitfire’s Kepler Orchestra would do (no knock against that library).


----------



## Dr.Quest (Sep 26, 2021)

Sounds great! Are the different instruments playing at the same time in there initial recording or can you play individual instruments and layer them yourself?


----------



## Doug (Sep 26, 2021)

Dr.Quest said:


> Sounds great! Are the different instruments playing at the same time in there initial recording or can you play individual instruments and layer them yourself?


Yes, except it's not the individual instruments but rather the 17 articulations/textures that you can turn on/off, layer, etc.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Sep 26, 2021)

Doug said:


> Yes, except it's not the individual instruments but rather the 17 articulations/textures that you can turn on/off, layer, etc.


Cool. Might have to pick this up. This one sounds well crafted. Love these small size ensembles.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Sep 26, 2021)

Purchased! Congrats on the release.


----------



## Crocus Soundware (Sep 27, 2021)

leogardini said:


> Sounds awesome, congratulations!
> 
> I could not find it anywhere. How many string players are there?
> I usually work with real musicians after the mockup. Is there any indication of how they can achieve these effects?


Thank you!  There are 3 players on most of the articulations. Technically, it is the same player(me) performing 3 times, and then I combine the 3 performances together to create the sample, with a bit of spatial separation added between the performers. As far as effects, I aimed for a sort of flourishments- per-minute approach, whether that be accentuated re-bowing or a bit of ricochet. As I recorded and layered the performances together to create the sample, I made sure there was consistent but random spacing between those flourishments.


----------



## Crocus Soundware (Sep 27, 2021)

Dr.Quest said:


> Sounds great! Are the different instruments playing at the same time in there initial recording or can you play individual instruments and layer them yourself?


Thanks!  The samples themselves have 3 players playing, so they are baked-in. If I do a volume 2, I think I will allow the user to do that layering themselves.


----------



## Crocus Soundware (Sep 27, 2021)

zouzou said:


> Hi Robert,
> Congratulations on your first library, which sounds really good!
> Just a question, because I have never used HALion Sonic: are the sounds playable (transposable) on a keyboard (the video does not show this)?
> If so, in mono or poly?
> ...


Thank you very much! Yes, you can transpose within the HALions. Here's a relevent link to HALion SE's manual...

https://steinberg.help/halion_sonic...midi_editing_and_controllers/midi_page_r.html


----------



## Mikro93 (Sep 27, 2021)

Sounds really good! Congrats!


----------



## zouzou (Sep 27, 2021)

Crocus Soundware said:


> Thank you very much! Yes, you can transpose within the HALions. Here's a relevent link to HALion SE's manual...
> 
> https://steinberg.help/halion_sonic...midi_editing_and_controllers/midi_page_r.html


Thanks Robert .
I will most definitely buy it before the introductory price ends!


----------



## PaxJupp (Sep 27, 2021)

Sorry still a bit confused, is this library just aleatoric effects? Or is it a playable library, like a range across the keyboard able to play chords and such? There was no visual of what the keyboard was doing so still not sure.

I love the sound of this, but I am only interested in buying if it’s actually playable! 

If @Crocus Soundware could explain it a bit more that would be appreciated!


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Sep 27, 2021)

Crocus Soundware said:


> Thank you!  There are 3 players on most of the articulations. Technically, it is the same player(me) performing 3 times, and then I combine the 3 performances together to create the sample, with a bit of spatial separation added between the performers. As far as effects, I aimed for a sort of flourishments- per-minute approach, whether that be accentuated re-bowing or a bit of ricochet. As I recorded and layered the performances together to create the sample, I made sure there was consistent but random spacing between those flourishments.


Thanks for the explanation. Any chance we can have access to the samples of the "single player" and build our own effects?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 27, 2021)

PaxJupp said:


> Sorry still a bit confused, is this library just aleatoric effects? Or is it a playable library, like a range across the keyboard able to play chords and such? There was no visual of what the keyboard was doing so still not sure.
> 
> I love the sound of this, but I am only interested in buying if it’s actually playable!
> 
> If @Crocus Soundware could explain it a bit more that would be appreciated!


I have only had a brief time playing it so far, but I can say that it is a playable instrument. Think of it as a throbbing acoustic pad built up of selectable groups of sounds. Each group is three or so string players making interesting sounds (the aleatoric part).


----------



## Crocus Soundware (Sep 28, 2021)

PaxJupp said:


> Sorry still a bit confused, is this library just aleatoric effects? Or is it a playable library, like a range across the keyboard able to play chords and such? There was no visual of what the keyboard was doing so still not sure.
> 
> I love the sound of this, but I am only interested in buying if it’s actually playable!
> 
> If @Crocus Soundware could explain it a bit more that would be appreciated!


It is playable across the range of the keyboard in the manner you described. It isn't effects or phrases. It operates pretty much the same as a typical strings library in that way. In the example video, if you could see my keyboard, you would see me playing chords that correspond to the audio. Thanks for pointing that out! I'll have to make a video that does a better job of demonstrating that.

A distinction from a more general-purpose string library, however, is that LIMINAL is pretty much all long notes. So, all of the re-bowing, plucking or ricocheting that you hear is baked into a long sample. Holding down a chord or single note will have a lot of character and flourishment that isn't controlled by the player. Also, the library is definitely intended more for slower chords and not fast moving passages or melodies(although you can shorten an articulation's attack if you so desire). Hope that clears things up!


----------



## givemenoughrope (Sep 28, 2021)

leogardini said:


> Thanks for the explanation. Any chance we can have access to the samples of the "single player" and build our own effects?


This would be a great update. Just purchased and working through it now..


----------



## PaxJupp (Sep 28, 2021)

Crocus Soundware said:


> It is playable across the range of the keyboard in the manner you described. It isn't effects or phrases. It operates pretty much the same as a typical strings library in that way. In the example video, if you could see my keyboard, you would see me playing chords that correspond to the audio. Thanks for pointing that out! I'll have to make a video that does a better job of demonstrating that.
> 
> A distinction from a more general-purpose string library, however, is that LIMINAL is pretty much all long notes. So, all of the re-bowing, plucking or ricocheting that you hear is baked into a long sample. Holding down a chord or single note will have a lot of character and flourishment that isn't controlled by the player. Also, the library is definitely intended more for slower chords and not fast moving passages or melodies(although you can shorten an articulation's attack if you so desire). Hope that clears things up!


Awesome! Thanks so much for the explanation! I really appreciate it, sounds like something I’d be interested in!


----------



## Crocus Soundware (Sep 29, 2021)

leogardini said:


> Thanks for the explanation. Any chance we can have access to the samples of the "single player" and build our own effects?





givemenoughrope said:


> This would be a great update. Just purchased and working through it now..


I appreciate that feedback! When I have a bit of time, this is something I will definitely consider implementing. In retrospect, it would have saved me a few steps had I done it this way from the beginning.


----------



## AMBi (Oct 16, 2021)

Couldn't get HALion to work so I'll have to pass on it sadly.
Beautiful sounds though!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 16, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Couldn't get HALion to work so I'll have to pass on it sadly.
> Beautiful sounds though!


Anything that the folks on here could help with? HALion SE has a few nice instruments out there.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 16, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Anything that the folks on here could help with? HALion SE has a few nice instruments out there.


I can! What's the issue AMBi?


----------



## AMBi (Oct 16, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Anything that the folks on here could help with? HALion SE has a few nice instruments out there.





Alchemedia said:


> I can! What's the issue AMBi?


Yeah I used to have HALion on Windows with a few Sonic Atoms libraries that I liked but moved to Mac about a year ago.
During installation of the Player, Mac says the developer can't be verified and warns about malware but the (incomplete) installation process finishes itself anyway without having all the files.

So I turned off the warning in the security settings and tried installing it again but the AU doesn't show up in Logic and registers as an /error in FL.

I'll probably try it one more time before the intro price ends but appreciate it!


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Oct 16, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Couldn't get HALion to work so I'll have to pass on it sadly.
> Beautiful sounds though!


I got it to work but it was for sure a pain the ass to do it. Holy crap. And I mean just the player not the library.


----------



## AMBi (Oct 16, 2021)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> I got it to work but it was for sure a pain the ass to do it. Holy crap.


I remember it being a bit of a pain on Windows too which is why it's taken me a year to finally get around to it


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 16, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Yeah I used to have HALion on Windows with a few Sonic Atoms libraries that I liked but moved to Mac about a year ago.
> During installation of the Player, Mac says the developer can't be verified and warns about malware but the (incomplete) installation process finishes itself anyway without having all the files.
> 
> So I turned off the warning in the security settings and tried installing it again but the AU doesn't show up in Logic and registers as an /error in FL.
> ...


Are you using Steinberg's download assistant or direct download?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 16, 2021)

I know that there are people better with computers than me, but I also found it very trying on a PC. I found some YouTube videos describing the process (actually one of them was ranting about the process). I didn't fully know what I was doing, but I eventually got it done.

Which is to say, I can't personally help but do keep trying if you can bear to do so. Given the difficulties of the process, it isn't unusual to have it not work for some time before it finally does.


----------



## AMBi (Oct 16, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Are you using Steinberg's download assistant or direct download?


I'm using the installation file they sent for their Player.

(Although this is probably not the best place to worry about the Player and such things since it's their commercial announcement post to a beautiful library)


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 16, 2021)

AMBi said:


> I remember it being a bit of a pain on Windows too which is why it's taken me a year to finally get around to it


HALion Sonic SE Free here for longtime. Win10 Pro /Reaper, and all works great for use with full set of Sample Fuel libs _ (_main reason for HALion use_). 
Hope you get sorted if you continue trying !


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 16, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> I know that there are people better with computers than me, but I also found it very trying on a PC. I found some YouTube videos describing the process (actually one of them was ranting about the process). I didn't fully know what I was doing, but I eventually got it done.
> 
> Which is to say, I can't personally help but do keep trying if you can bear to do so. Given the difficulties of the process, it isn't unusual to have it not work for some time before it finally does.





AMBi said:


> I'm using the installation file they sent for their Player.


Here's the direct download link.








Support - Downloads


This is where to find the latest updates and drivers for our software applications and hardware.




o.steinberg.net





I'm well versed in HALion however I would only recommend it for those who want to build custom instruments for their own use. I uninstalled HALion after getting Falcon.


----------



## Crocus Soundware (Oct 17, 2021)

Here are the installation steps for Sonic SE that I find work well, at least as of this very moment. The key is to ignore the download link that Steinberg includes in the email containing your activation code. I believe it is outdated and adds some needless complexity to the process. Instead, download the Steinberg Download Assistant as I indicate in Step 4 below.


*STEP 1: Go to: Steinberg Account Signup/Login Here *

Follow the steps to either create a new account and/or sign in to an existing account.

*STEP 2: Obtain a **Halion Sonic SE Activation Code Here*

Go to the link and click the button labeled 'DOWNLOAD FOR FREE'. Steinberg will send you an activation code to the email address associated with your Steinberg account.

*STEP 3: Check your Email inbox (spam folder, if necessary)*

Find the email from Steinberg and make a copy of the activation code. As of 10/17/21, I recommend you ignore the download link that this email contains! Instead, continue to the next step.

*STEP 4: Download the Steinberg Download Assistant** Here*

Download and install the Steinberg Download Assistant. Follow all prompts to log into your Steinberg account in order to complete installation.

*STEP 5: Enter your Download Access Code*

From within the Steinberg Download Assistant software, click on the button 'Enter your Download Access Code'. Proceed to paste or key-in the Halion Sonic SE Activation code you received via email. Click OK. Allow the activation process to finish.

*STEP 6: Start the Download from within the Steinberg Download Assistant*

On the left pane of the Download Assistant, you will see 'Please select a product' with numerous product categories beneath. Select the 'VST Instruments & Plugins' category and find and select the icon for 'HALion Sonic SE 3'. Make sure you are NOT selecting 'HALion Sonic 3' or 'HALion 6' by mistake.

With 'HALion Sonic SE 3' selected, you will see a 'Download' option on the right pane. Click this button and allow the software to finish downloading.

*STEP 7: Click 'Open' to Install HALion Sonic SE 3*

The 'Download' button will have changed to an 'Open' button when it is ready, so click on it and follow the remaining prompts for installation to complete.

*STEP 8: Install LIMINAL: Vol.1*

Unzip the LIMINAL download, and run LIMINAL_VOL1.VST. This should prompt the Library Manager to open. You will be asked for installation path information, so choose whatever suits you. Follow any remaining prompts for The Library Manager to finish installation, and you are done! LIMINAL should now be installed and ready to use. You can now open HALion Sonic SE as a plugin within your DAW, or as standalone software.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 17, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> ****************
> I'm well versed in HALion however I would only recommend it for those who want to build custom instruments for their own use. I uninstalled HALion after getting Falcon.


_BFD !_ Geez _ don't drive older Audi much after getting new F-type Jag V8. Really ? 😲


----------



## AMBi (Oct 24, 2021)

Gave it my last few attempts but once I get to SE Player activation from the download assistant it tells me I need an eLicenser connected to activate the license which I didn't know I needed.

Oh well..it was worth a shot


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Oct 24, 2021)

So is Gumroad _still _not working with Paypal?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 24, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Gave it my last few attempts but once I get to SE Player activation from the download assistant it tells me I need an eLicenser connected to activate the license which I didn't know I needed.
> 
> Oh well..it was worth a shot


Oh, that is an issue with all Steinberg stuff. But you only need a soft elicenser which you download from Steinberg. 

Sounds like you've had enough for now; but if you want to try again I'll see if I can help.


----------



## AMBi (Oct 24, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Oh, that is an issue with all Steinberg stuff. But you only need a soft elicenser which you download from Steinberg.
> 
> Sounds like you've had enough for now; but if you want to try again I'll see if I can help.


Appreciate it so much! Wasn't aware of the soft elicense so I tried to activate it on my account but it's not showing up in the eLicenser app and isn't being detected by the download manager


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 24, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Appreciate it so much! Wasn't aware of the soft elicense so I tried to activate it on my account but it's not showing up in the eLicenser app and isn't being detected by the download manager


Steinberg's installation and upgrade process is always a hassle.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 24, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Appreciate it so much! Wasn't aware of the soft elicense so I tried to activate it on my account but it's not showing up in the eLicenser app and isn't being detected by the download manager


If I remember correctly, there is an extra step you need to go through. I can’t find the video I used to help me through the process right now; but I’ll get back to you when I’ve been able to go through it again.

It can be done, honestly! They just have the worst instructions and the worst installation process.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 24, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Appreciate it so much! Wasn't aware of the soft elicense so I tried to activate it on my account but it's not showing up in the eLicenser app and isn't being detected by the download manager




Okay, this is the video that helped me. It’s a bit quiet and takes a while to get to the point. It is fir Cubase LE, but applies to HALion Sonic SE 3 also. If it doesn’t help you let me know, along with any description of the problem, and I’ll go through the steps.

There is an activation code hidden in My Products. You have to open up a sub window where Halion Sonic SE 3 is listed to find it.


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 24, 2021)

Sounds great, thanks for the good deal


----------



## AMBi (Oct 24, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Okay, this is the video that helped me. It’s a bit quiet and takes a while to get to the point. It is fir Cubase LE, but applies to HALion Sonic SE 3 also. If it doesn’t help you let me know, along with any description of the problem, and I’ll go through the steps.
> 
> There is an activation code hidden in My Products. You have to open up a sub window where Halion Sonic SE 3 is listed to find it.



Thanks again! I’ll definitely come back to it when I’m ready to try again, it kinda wore me out lol 
Easily the most convoluted installation process I’ve ever come across but patience will hopefully get me through it!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 24, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Thanks again! I’ll definitely come back to it when I’m ready to try again, it kinda wore me out lol
> Easily the most convoluted installation process I’ve ever come across but patience will hopefully get me through it!


It was awful at the time, but I love using it now. It’s character building! Through adversity, we shall triumph! (I may be overdoing it now...)

Going purely on your avatar, is there any chance you’d be interested in Kymera by Mntra Instruments? You need the free Mndala engine; but installing that is a breeze compared to HALion! The artwork for the instrument GUIs is gorgeous, too.


----------



## AMBi (Oct 24, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> It was awful at the time, but I love using it now. It’s character building! Through adversity, we shall triumph! (I may be overdoing it now...)
> 
> Going purely on your avatar, is there any chance you’d be interested in Kymera by Mntra Instruments? You need the free Mndala engine; but installing that is a breeze compared to HALion! The artwork for the instrument GUIs is gorgeous, too.


Yeah Mntra has some of the coolest GUIs I’ve ever seen, they have so much personality! I have their free Rasa which is very nice. 
Looking into it and hmm.. not sure if Kymera would be for me personally since I don’t have much experience with any horror related music


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 24, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Yeah Mntra has some of the coolest GUIs I’ve ever seen, they have so much personality! I have their free Rasa which is very nice.
> Looking into it and hmm.. not sure if Kymera would be for me personally since I don’t have much experience with any horror related music


Think of it as gothic romance, or fantasy adventure!

I have to admit to being a total spookaholic, though.


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Oct 25, 2021)

Thanks @Crocus Soundware for taking care of my Paypal issue. Looking forward to working with the library!


----------



## AMBi (Oct 25, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Okay, this is the video that helped me. It’s a bit quiet and takes a while to get to the point. It is fir Cubase LE, but applies to HALion Sonic SE 3 also. If it doesn’t help you let me know, along with any description of the problem, and I’ll go through the steps.
> 
> There is an activation code hidden in My Products. You have to open up a sub window where Halion Sonic SE 3 is listed to find it.



Okay I finally got everything figured out and got the eLicenser to show and once I "completed" the process it told me I can't activate it because the license could only be activated once and once only, which is the license I had on my old Windows computer tied to the same account..so another roadblock lol

Rather than feel frustrated I'm actually impressed at this point that they managed to overcomplicate such a simple process to this degree that it's genuinely funny
HALion Sonic is the gift that keeps on giving!


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Oct 25, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Okay I finally got everything figured out and got the eLicenser to show and once I "completed" the process it told me I can't activate it because the license could only be activated once and once only, which is the license I had on my old Windows computer tied to the same account..so another roadblock lol
> 
> Rather than feel frustrated I'm actually impressed at this point that they managed to overcomplicate such a simple process to this degree that it's genuinely funny
> HALion Sonic is the gift that keeps on giving!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 25, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Okay I finally got everything figured out and got the eLicenser to show and once I "completed" the process it told me I can't activate it because the license could only be activated once and once only, which is the license I had on my old Windows computer tied to the same account..so another roadblock lol
> 
> Rather than feel frustrated I'm actually impressed at this point that they managed to overcomplicate such a simple process to this degree that it's genuinely funny
> HALion Sonic is the gift that keeps on giving!


And all this security is pointless. Cracked versions of Steinberg products abound. I guess pirates like to fight as well as plunder.

I'm glad you've retained your sanity. Unless that was a manic tinge I detected in your humour...


----------



## cedricm (Oct 26, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> I know that there are people better with computers than me, but I also found it very trying on a PC. I found some YouTube videos describing the process (actually one of them was ranting about the process). I didn't fully know what I was doing, but I eventually got it done.
> 
> Which is to say, I can't personally help but do keep trying if you can bear to do so. Given the difficulties of the process, it isn't unusual to have it not work for some time before it finally does.


Strange. I had no problem whatsoever installing Steinberg software on Windows 10, including HALion Sonic SE, with Steinberg's download manager.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 26, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Strange. I had no problem whatsoever installing Steinberg software on Windows 10, including HALion Sonic SE, with Steinberg's download manager.


The problem is with the hoops for authorisation. Maybe you instinctively (or knowledgeably) managed to do everything right first time!


----------



## SupremeFist (Dec 6, 2021)

These sound amazing, hitting a sweet spot I really like between OACE and BDT. Bought the bundle. 🤘🏻


----------



## Crocus Soundware (Dec 6, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> These sound amazing, hitting a sweet spot I really like between OACE and BDT. Bought the bundle. 🤘🏻


Thank you so much! OACE and the other Evos are actually what inspired me to start making libraries to begin with! I wanted more, but there were no more left for me to buy.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Dec 6, 2021)

Crocus Soundware said:


> Thank you so much! OACE and the other Evos are actually what inspired me to start making libraries to begin with! I wanted more, but there were no more left for me to buy.


Part of the reason I bypassed the ton was your library so kudos.


----------



## jmquintanacamara (Dec 7, 2021)

Sounds great! Is it possible to control the amount of reverb?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 7, 2021)

jmquintanacamara said:


> Sounds great! Is it possible to control the amount of reverb?


It is. Reverb is controlled for the patch as a whole. There are also detailed controls per articulation type, along with modulation. You then select which articulations you want to combine into a patch. Or use one of the provided ones and tweak it.


----------



## jmquintanacamara (Dec 10, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> It is. Reverb is controlled for the patch as a whole. There are also detailed controls per articulation type, along with modulation. You then select which articulations you want to combine into a patch. Or use one of the provided ones and tweak it.


Oh thanks, nice to know. In the videos I see all the patches with a lot of reverb, and I didn't find a specific knob to control reverb. I wondered what was the meaning of those many squares under the patch selection, and now I looked at the manual and they are well explained, reverb included. This is a link to the manual, in case other people have the same doubts about those little squares: https://www.crocussoundware.com/manual.html


----------

